

Wikispeed: How a 100 Mpg Car Was Developed in 3 Months - lockcompetition
http://www.forbes.com/sites/stevedenning/2012/05/10/wikispeed-how-a-100-mpg-car-was-developed-in-3-months/

======
lockcompetition
A friend and I were discussing the use of Agile development and TDD at our
workplace. He made a comment that some times it may not fit because what you
want to make is a car. A tire, steering column, or drive shaft won't be that
useful on there own. The comparison continued for a little longer. It made me
want to google for making a car using Agile and here we are.

